# You might as well's - what are they?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am currently doing a hurry up and fix it at the last few days of my powertrain warranty. Based on what I discovered in this thread:

*What are these oil leaks from?*


I think that they will at least change the CPASV seals and the valve cover gasket and probably the oil pan gasket. I am going to ask about my trans cooler lines which could be leaking as well. What are the items that I should buy (I have access to Amazon Prime and can get them the day before I turn in my car if I order today). I am also having the coolant drained and filled with Amsoil coolant/booster by the same mechanic, but not by the dealer. So far my PCV valve is holding up so I am not currently concerned about that, but will install @*XtremeRevolution* 's fix in the future. So what are the items I should have on hand in case something else is bad or will go bad due to having these items serviced? I am guessing about the following:

*ACDelco 25193343 GM Original Equipment Positive Crank Ventilation (PCV) Valve Pipe with Bypass Valve Tube*

ACDelco 55573017 Valve Assembly, Evaporator

*55592600 PIPE 3.358*


Am I missing anything or have too much?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Belt tensioner
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01E6DRKUO/

Water Outlet
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014RF7SW6/

Coolant tank hose
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M38TZQC/


----------



## Twiz66 (Aug 30, 2018)

Keep an eye on your water pump and negative battery cable/mount point too. Water pump is notorious for leaking and going bad , and you might not even know because the temp gauge on the dash is next to useless, will not read past half until it overheats. And ive had the negative battery terminal cable corrode something fierce and kill my battery. Maybe due to all the salt on our roads up here in ontario in the winter , had a really slushy bad one last year, and my entire car was covered in salty slush. So maybe an isolated incedent but it only takes a second to pop up the cover and look at the terminals once in a while


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Twiz66 said:


> Keep an eye on your water pump and negative battery cable/mount point too. Water pump is notorious for leaking and going bad , and you might not even know because the temp gauge on the dash is next to useless, will not read past half until it overheats. And ive had the negative battery terminal cable corrode something fierce and kill my battery. Maybe due to all the salt on our roads up here in ontario in the winter , had a really slushy bad one last year, and my entire car was covered in salty slush. So maybe an isolated incedent but it only takes a second to pop up the cover and look at the terminals once in a while


Thanks,

As for my Cruze, I've had the cable replaced and the water pump replaced, both under warranty. I would also caution anyone to inspect the positive cable as well as mine corroded due to a leaking battery - leaked at the post.


----------

